# Minot RC Field Trial



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Any callbacks? Thanks!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Open callbacks to the 2nd. 35 dogs... 64 starts.

2,3,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,17,18,19,
20,21,22,24,30,31,32,36,
42,43,45,46,47,49,53,54,55,57,
63,64,65,68


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Bill!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Any results from Q
any news from Derby?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Open 2nd series callbacks from double Land blind. 20 dogs. Dog 10 starts the 3rd series. 

5,8,9,10,11,17,20,21,22,24

30,31,36,42,45,47,49

64,65,68


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Am 1st series callbacks. 17 dogs... Don't know the rotation.

2,4,5,6,7,10

12,13,14,16,18,19

20,21,22,23,24


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Open callbacks to 4th... (Unofficial, weak cell cignal)
13 dogs... #30 starts

8,9,11,17

22,24,30,36

45,47,49

65,68


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Open Results

1st 8 Ammo Bill Petrovish O/H

2nd 24 Tank Phil Heye, O... Trey Lawrence Handler

3rd 65 Piper Linda McDowall O/H

4th 45 Chase Paul Hanson O/Steve Yozamp, Handler

RJ 36 Arctic Jim Rickoff O/Steve Yozamp, Handler

Jams 9,11,17,22,30,47,49


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Big congrats to my very good friend Rick Himmelspach and his very nice female Bella for getting 2nd in the QUAL. Great job Richie.....


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Congratulations Bill and Ammo!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Phil and Mary Heye , owners and Trey Lawrence trainer of Tank.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Bill and Mickey on Ammo's Open win.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Open Results
> 
> 1st 8 Ammo Bill Petrovish O/H
> 
> ...


Hey Mr Bill, Dog #3 did not make it to the fourth? but you have down for jam?
dog #68 was not shown as finishing, any info would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Gregg


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

golfandhunter said:


> Hey Mr Bill, *Dog #3 did not make it to the fourth? but you have down for jam?*
> dog #68 was not shown as finishing, any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Gregg


Hi Gregg, had a feeling something was missing... Hopefully that dog did finish... Not sure if it was something I missed or what... Next call I get, I'll ask. Thanks!

Edit: your were correct Gregg.... 3 was a typo on my part... Sorry #3!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Am callbacks to 4th series... 7 dogs... #10 starts

5, 7, 10, 13, 14, 16, 24


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Any updates on the derby? Thank you.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Am results

1st - 10 Ammo Bill Petrovish 3rd Double Header this season!

2nd - 16 Lucky Greg Anderson

3rd - 5 Canaille Lee Jolley

4th - 24 Scooter Chris Smith 

RJam - 7 Rosa Lanse Brown

Jam - 13 Air Dennis Pugh 

Congrats to all who finished!!


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Unofficial Qual results (third hand info). 

1st 29

2nd 26

3rd 34

4th 3

RJ. 2

(Didn't know any Jams)


Derby still going at last word...


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

huntinman said:


> Am results
> 
> 1st - 10 Ammo Bill Petrovish 3rd Double Header this season!
> 
> ...


Wow! Just wow!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats to Greg & Lucky. And to the winner and all that placed / finished


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats again to Bill, Mickey, and Ammo on the double header. Hard to do 1 much less 3. Congrats again!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats!!

Aaron*


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Bill and Ammo are quite the pair.
Congratulations, yet again!!!!!!!!!!
See you at the National.


----------

